# I'm glad it wasn't my fault!!!



## cue1go (Dec 24, 2006)

I was ME for my school's production of Annie Get Your Gun. While I was off on a long break, I got a call from our ALD. Someone spilled white paint all over a Morpheus Color Fader 3. They spent an hour cleaning it and got it almost spotless. Happy I wasn't there to see it. That could have ended disasterously!!!


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm surprised the person who did that wasn't hung naked from the grid or something like that. That must've been terrible.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 29, 2006)

Geez, I say that all the time too! Although normally people find a way to blame me for things.

That day when sombody spilled a cup of tea into my *brand new* lighting board...!


----------



## harry1989 (Dec 29, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> Geez, I say that all the time too! Although normally people find a way to blame me for things.
> That day when sombody spilled a cup of tea into my *brand new* lighting board...!



Wasnt that you? I thought it was...oh well...I know I didn't do it because I was at the Spot...


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 30, 2006)

NO somebody moved the cup from where I'd put it!


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 4, 2007)

One of our neighboring schools got coke spilled on their Strand 500. After the imbecile spilled the drink, they then sat on it, and crushed it to tiny pieces.


----------

